# Dissolution of Marriage Hearing - Can we skip it?



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone know a way around a hearing for the dissolution of marriage? I just want to get out of here! We have no assets, we are simply just splitting our possessions and walking away with our debt. Totally easy except for the marriage part.

I don't want to fly all the way back to Alaska to deal with it, it's too expensive.

Why is it taking us longer to get divorced than it did to get married? You don't have to answer that. I get it. The waiting period is there to try and force people to work out their issues and yada yada yada. But we simply just want it to be over with.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mandia99508 said:


> Does anyone know a way around a hearing for the dissolution of marriage? I just want to get out of here! We have no assets, we are simply just splitting our possessions and walking away with our debt. Totally easy except for the marriage part.
> 
> I don't want to fly all the way back to Alaska to deal with it, it's too expensive.
> 
> Why is it taking us longer to get divorced than it did to get married? You don't have to answer that. I get it. The waiting period is there to try and force people to work out their issues and yada yada yada. But we simply just want it to be over with.


Well my friend being 55% of all marriages end in divorce maybe the system is always willing to accept another sucker. Everyone and their brother except the poor couple profit from a D. If you look on the internet the avg D comes in between 10k-30K and thats the median.

Back to your situation which I have read a little about, lucky you and your x arent fighting, you have a settlement to present so you either need to show up for court or hire a atty to do that for you, make some calls and see which one is cheaper.


----------

